# Job requirements



## Blasian (Dec 6, 2015)

Hello, i hope all is well.

Am currently living in the UAE. 

I am currently doing my Business English certification,completed my TEFL certificate,and have an advanced diploma in Software Engineering as well as a Bachelors of Science in Applied Information Technology.

I am looking for a job as an English teacher in the UAE alternatively an English Communication skills tutor.Sadly, many of the jobs require one to be a native English speaker or have 2 or more years work experience in the UAE.

I have taught English communication skills at a vocational Institute and with an NGO for a number of projects. 

Since I have barely any time because of my current work hours to take my CV to different schools and prove am capable of handling the job, am stuck on how to go about it.

Is there any information or options you have that can help?


----------



## Blasian (Dec 6, 2015)

Hello, i hope all is well. Am a Ugandan currently living in the UAE. 

I am doing my Business English certification,completed my TEFL certificate,and have an advanced diploma in Software Engineering as well as a Bachelors of Science in Applied Information Technology.

I am looking for a job as an English teacher in the UAE alternatively an English Communication skills tutor.Sadly, many of the jobs require one to be a native English speaker or have 2 or more years work experience in the UAE. I have taught English communication skills at a vocational Institute and with an NGO for a number of projects. 
Since I have barely any time because of my current work hours to take my CV to different schools and prove am capable of handling the job, am stuck on how to go about it. Is there any information or options you have that can help?


----------

